# Pensacola Beach Fishing Pier Sunday



## redfish maniac (Jul 19, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Was on the pier today from approx. noon to 6:00 today. Lots of Kings caught (not by us though), but we had fun until time to pick-up / pack-up & leave. My son's Diawa rod & reel had walked off. Some a _ _ stole my son's rod & reel while we wern't looking. 

If by chance someone picked it up by mistake.....I'd be happy to come by and pick it up. My son saved his money and bought this rod & reel combo himself. I'd hate to think some ass stole it on purpose. 

Redfish Maniac


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's surely not an idea we want your son to learn. I may have something I could trade for a pier rod. Let me look. Sorry to hear about it.

Skip


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I know the feeling 2 years agoI had the same thing happen!! Sucks


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I was at romar beach fishing at night once with 6 lines out and some guy from one of the condos came wandering around and picked up my rod that was at the end...I said "Hey..we are trying to fish here"....He said.."oh I thought this belonged to the condo"...What a goober...You really have to watch your gear close when there are folks walking by.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

my buddy had his van staal stolen from the pier a couple years back


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Unfortunatly it was probably not an accident. Their are some sobs around here that will grab your gear as soon as you turn you back. Sorry to here that.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that when I lived in PA I had a snowboard stolen outside the lodge the first day I used it and it was locked up that was a $600 oops. Where did people in america go wrong.


----------

